# Sublimation t-shirts with no side seams ???



## swe_seifer (Jul 2, 2008)

Just need a quick reply from you guys who have tested various sublimation tee's, my customer wants sub tee's without side seam (tubular) are they available in any brand ???

Im currently using SubliSoft brand tees and they have the sideseam... how are Hanes L'inksoft and Vapor ??? do they also have sideseams ???

Pls if you have such in stock pls look and reply, will be most grateful as im in tight schedule and have to order them soon, you guys know how it is


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

The Hanes are tube knit but have been discontinued. Some suppliers still have them, such as Conde.
Most, if not all, of the Vapor tees have side seams.


----------

